# sports cardiologist



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

I ve been diagnosed with an enlarged heart, from hypertension for most of my life... Any one know of a Sports Cardiologist in the Philadelphia PA. area....


----------



## xactoman (Feb 28, 2005)

Did you get a referral from your doctor?
Take this very seriously and don't put it off, this is life changing, life threatening.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Doesn't exist*

Sports Cardiology is not a recognized specialty and there is no training program per se. You may be lucky and find a cardiologist who knows a bit about sports med. Unless you are a pro and/or with some kind of congenital problem I don't think you'd need a superspecialist. In general cardiologists are some of the sharper tacks in the box and any boarded cardiologist should be able to take care of you fine. Your cardiomegaly is there for life. There may be some correction with better management of your HTN, but it is a permanent change. It depends on the degree of enlagement and if you have not had an echocardiogram yet, it should be done soon. You'll need to know your ejection fraction and to make sure all your valves are functioning correctly.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I know in my department, we have an exercise physiology professor who worked in cardiac rehab research for several years, and has safely performed numerous stress tests on individuals such as yourself. I'd recommend calling up the health & sport science dept. of the closest large university and see if they have a similar person on staff.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

One idea may be to check in with a local minor league team (maybe an IHL hockey team if Phili has one) and see who they use for sports docs. Quite often those teams don't have a dedicated doc on staff, but use one from the community. Their website may note that info in the staffing section (if it has one), or their PR group would probably be willing to at least give you the name of the physican's practice that they utilize. Another thought would be to check with a sports-specific physical therapy group and see if they have any good recommendations.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Im still alive...*

Recently I have been diagonosed with a PE (Pulmonary Embolism) as well ... The Right side of my heart is enlarged from the PE.... 

For now I do not need a Sports Card guy.... 

I am on cumadin to prevent further clotting ... Diovan & Correg to help with the preasure...

When the correg gives out I can feel the preasure in the chest.... 

If this works, I have no pprblems...  
If it doesn't work , I wont have any problems...  

Thanks for all the good advice Guys...


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*be careful*

Riding, especially racing, while on coumadin is a dangerous gamble. you'll be very susceptible to bleeding, particularly brain hemmorhage in the setting of trauma. As you will likely be on coumadin for at least a year I'd think about hanging up the bike for awhile.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*point noted...*



zoikz said:


> Riding, especially racing, while on coumadin is a dangerous gamble. you'll be very susceptible to bleeding, particularly brain hemmorhage in the setting of trauma. As you will likely be on coumadin for at least a year I'd think about hanging up the bike for awhile.


I dialed in with all of that... The PE has me grounded.... Im not looking to race, maybe some sprints of 23-24 ... Would like to ride comfortably at 19-21 ... which I could do before the PE... hope to be back next summer...

CHEERS!


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

pr0230 said:


> I dialed in with all of that... The PE has me grounded.... Im not looking to race, maybe some sprints of 23-24 ... Would like to ride comfortably at 19-21 ... which I could do before the PE... hope to be back next summer...
> 
> CHEERS!


How is that diagnosed? What was the first symptom that made you decide to go get checked out?


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*long process...*



Kawboy8 said:


> How is that diagnosed? What was the first symptom that made you decide to go get checked out?


Some history: I have experienced DVT's in both legs, Left last year , right leg this year... Treated with coumadin briefly this year.... I felt that the DVT was made by me pushing past my limits for a 4 hr ride... Others may disagree... 

This summer , I also felt a lack of energy , stamina , which gradually got worse.... There were contradictory indications... I could ride to Valley Forge from Phila... ( a 50 mile round trip) and could keep a 19 mph pace... In the last two weeks 15 mph was tuff, and then walking as tuff... 

To answer you original question the diagnosis was made with a CT scan of the chest WITH contrast... 

I would say if anyone feels like to "Motor" is not running right , it may be a PE... 

At this point going up 1 flight of steps is tuff...


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> Some history: I have experienced DVT's in both legs, Left last year , right leg this year... Treated with coumadin briefly this year.... I felt that the DVT was made by me pushing past my limits for a 4 hr ride... Others may disagree...
> 
> This summer , I also felt a lack of energy , stamina , which gradually got worse.... There were contradictory indications... I could ride to Valley Forge from Phila... ( a 50 mile round trip) and could keep a 19 mph pace... In the last two weeks 15 mph was tuff, and then walking as tuff...
> 
> ...


I'm one that disagrees. Pushing yourself "past your limits" shouldn't give you a PE. Usually its immobility, not exercising that is implicated in PEs. If you are getting PEs without any obvious risk factors such as immobility, obesity, taking birth control pills, history of atherosclerosis, recent surgery, so on, it might be wise to get a check up to see if you have a condition that predisposes to clots. There are many genetic conditions that can produce hypercoagulable conditions, and it isn't that unusual of a request to bring to a doctor given your history. 

In fact, I would be surprised if a screen already hasn't been done, but you never know.


----------

